# Choosing a tool bag



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm fed up with dumping my tools in the foot well of the truck to find a tool. Any suggestions?


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I've been using the big roll boxes for many years. https://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-2...pUFRJy1X8jNSbVmo0FEaAt-5EALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

Woodco said:


> I've been using the big roll boxes for many years.


I have totes for my trade tools (One for brushes and rollers, two for tarps, one for sanding, drywall, and scraping tools, one for painting accessories). What I'm looking for is a bag to organize my screwdrivers, nail punch, pliers, hammer, tape, and etc.

I like these from Veto website https://www.vetopropac.com/ But the price $$$


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Just picked up a fairly nice Husky brand soft side for our son for Fathers’ Day. Think it was $30. 

I have a really nice metal one that was a gift years ago. Trouble is, it weighs a ton when it has tools in it and the sharp corners could do a number to some of the surface in my truck. As a result I actually use an old plastic Plano brand box for my work tool box. But if I was to get a new one I would likely get one like we just got for our son.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

cardgunner said:


> I'm fed up with dumping my tools in the foot well of the truck to find a tool. Any suggestions?


Although it sounds like you are looking for a soft bag specifically...I switched over to Rigid Boxes (from Home Depot) a few years ago. They are working out perfect for me, but I imagine there are some other better options that I haven't thought about. I have (3) sets (mix and match) in my work trailer. One for brushes, one for mini-roller set-ups, one for tools, etc...

https://toolguyd.com/ridgid-pro-toolbox-combo-deal-062015/

I started using the plain boxes for my work vehicle. It is easy to change the contents for each job, and to move them around and transport them. 

https://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-22-in-Pro-Box-Black-226036/206291778

Great question. I look forward to following this thread for some good ideas from other pros.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Sorry, I thought we were starting a dating site. My bad.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Sorry, I thought we were starting a dating site. My bad.


Why are you looking for a date?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Brushman4 said:


> Why are you looking for a date?



Uh...No?


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I’ve tried hard to integrate my tool bags with my storage systems. At the moment I’m using a mix of the Milwaukee Packout system and Festool systainers. 

Both systems have pros and cons, but I really like that the tool bags can lock into both systems. This way I can easily roll around a large amount of tools and stay organized.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

The roll up style bags are nice for putting together a small kit or to sub-organize tools in a larger box.  Always kept one on each sprayer. We always issued our workers a 5 gallon bucket with a bucket buddy sleeve for them to keep their everyday personal tools (what I used too). Not the best system, but it's cheap and it works. Job boxes for the bigger stuff.


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

Wound up with this gem. Had to go to Home Depot to buy. Fits everything except for a proper place for tape, my headlamp, and a few other things. Going to buy a few carabiners with velcro straps. Like the fact that it "can" be zipped up, not that it ever will be. I may just take the wall out in the middle. 
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-18-in-Large-Mouth-Tool-Bag-with-Tool-Wall-67127-02/306052553


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

cardgunner said:


> Wound up with this gem. Had to go to Home Depot to buy. Fits everything except for a proper place for tape, my headlamp, and a few other things. Going to buy a few carabiners with velcro straps. Like the fact that it "can" be zipped up, not that it ever will be. I may just take the wall out in the middle.
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-18-in-Large-Mouth-Tool-Bag-with-Tool-Wall-67127-02/306052553


LOL... that’s the exact same one we bought for our son. Seems to be well built and big enough to carry a decent selection of stuff - but not so huge as to need wheels. Think it was just a bit under $30.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

I just recently started using a collapsible wagon to roll in all my drops, step ladder and other stuff that I have to make multiple trips from the van. I bought it at Sam's Club for my son's baseball games... but just like everything else, the painting business stole it. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## OT Painting (Mar 2, 2019)

I just bought two of these yesterday from HD

Stackable Storage Bin in Black
4.7 out of 5
(284) Write a Review
Questions & Answers (15)
Stackable bin saves space and holds up to 100 lbs.
31.25 in. W x 14.25 in. H x 17 in. D

Not able to post a link yet (themes are the rules)


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

I like the tool backpacks for hand tools if it's a short term job. Anything vFrom the cheap awp one at Lowe's to the mid range Klein to the expensive veto backpack.

It allows me to carry my tools and lunch and radio in one trip. It zips close to keep dust out and off of them. 

I am eventually working on a standardized tool box setup be it sustainers, tough system boxes of Milwaukee packout. 

I already own a festool vac and Sanders. I just can't justify buying empty sustainers at their price point. Too thin and fragile for $70 a pop or more. 

The reason I bring that up is that doing something like this would probably work out better long term with a small dolly. 

You can buy or make organizers that slip into sustainers or tough boxes. One for taping and spackle knives. One for sand paper. One for scrapers, blades, etc. 


The attached picture is just grabbed from Google search.


----------

